# Moen kitchen sink faucets



## yarp1

Moen has at least 2 different size mounting nuts & an installation tool that comes with the new faucets, does anyone know the size of these nuts, or an alternative tool
to remove the faucet other then cutting out with a Dremel?


----------



## Plumber Jim

I don't know off hand, But I would call moen and ask what size it is and use a socket.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I think this is what you want.

http://shopping.yahoo.com/71759850-118305-replacement-installation-tool/


----------



## plumb nutz

Never could find a socket deep enough to fit. I either go with the good ol basin wrench or one of those pass through auto trenches if there is enough room.
Or try using a hole saw bit to fit the shaft without the arbor and cut the nut off


----------



## Plumber Jim

You could just go to your local Moen supplier.


----------



## Marlin

I think one of the sizes is 1/2" (or am I thinking of Delta). I have a tool that came with a toilet, it's basically a super deep 1/2" shower valve socket which works perfectly. Flex head gear wrenches are also useful for getting up there and about a million other uses.


----------



## rocksteady

I don't know the size but a crow's foot on a long extension would probably work well.





Paul


----------



## plumb nutz

Crow's foot? What is this that you speak of?


----------



## Marlin

plumb nutz said:


> Crow's foot? What is this that you speak of?


You put these on a 3/8 extension. Handy for tight spots with no room to swing a wrench.


----------



## plumb nutz

Oh ok, gotcha


----------



## yarp1

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who responded to my post about Moen K.S. Faucets mounting nut sizes.
Appreciate all your suggestions. I've been fighting removing these various size mounting nuts, using a Dremel, anyway thanks again gang, Yarp1---Ray:thumbsup:


----------



## smoldrn

I could look in my truck & see what size it is. I have one of the sockets for it, I'm thinking it's a 9/16.


----------



## easttexasplumb

Moen buy it for looks, buy it for leaks.


----------



## Mega Smash

I remember using a 5/8" junior wrench on one of the last ones I've installed - before they changed to the three-screw-nut.

If you're in a pinch, a basin wrench will close up tight on that nut.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

*I got dinged today*

Went on a call for a "push-pull faucet that's hard to turn off and on."


Moen faucet, of course, even though american standard made one just like it.

Anyway, 


I go there, use my puller and not only did the tabs break, but the internals pulled out completely.


It was Moen 1200 cartridge, all brass, and completely solidified into the housing. 

It ended up taking an easy out, pulled right out without issue.

First time I dealt with a moen 1200 cartridge. Knew they existed, but never worked on one that old. 

The trip to the supply house was the fix. I won't keep that cartridge on my truck unless it happens by accident, because in 24+ years I've never worked on one.


----------



## DIZ

if it got on it can get off. Try harder/smarter


----------



## roving plumber

I can't recall the manufacturer or where I saw it, but was a deep holesaw lookin thing w/a shroud around it (I guess to keep the junk out of your eyes) you chuck it up in a drill..it was made cutting off the faucet nuts...looked pretty handy, if I remember i'll post it..probably easier than dremel?


----------



## Protech

The eliminator socket kit works great. The ratchet itself is hollow and so are the extensions.



plumb nutz said:


> Never could find a socket deep enough to fit. I either go with the good ol basin wrench or one of those pass through auto trenches if there is enough room.
> Or try using a hole saw bit to fit the shaft without the arbor and cut the nut off


----------



## roving plumber

Easy-cut Jaws, distributed by CMI inc. 1-877-264-2645 part # 08-0800..."works on faucets with 1/2" npt mounting shank (most faucets)" the add doesn't show a web site but you might punch it in and see?


----------



## Mpls Jay

roving plumber said:


> I can't recall the manufacturer or where I saw it, but was a deep holesaw lookin thing w/a shroud around it (I guess to keep the junk out of your eyes) you chuck it up in a drill..it was made cutting off the faucet nuts...looked pretty handy, if I remember i'll post it..probably easier than dremel?


I use one and swear by it! Even for the plastic nuts.
Bzzzt.done.


----------



## red_devil

wow, paying for a moen wrench, thats a new one. I carry the dual and single nut moen wrench. Jam a 1/2 drive socket in the dual wrench and use a speed wrench on the single. Got both nuts covered.


----------



## TomSV650

PASCO make a tool called the "Nutcracker" which removes lock nuts from half inch shanks. Works great.


----------



## Mega Smash

I had a Moen nut that actually broke the tool it was so stubborn.

Solution? 5/8" deep sparkplug socket on an extension with a 3/8" ratchet. Came out easy-peasy.


----------



## Richard Hilliard

I believe they are 5/8 and 9/16


----------

